# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  quote dans fichier properties

## totoche

bonjour,

Lorsque mon fichier properties contient pour une cl une valeur avec quote, la seule solution que j'ai trouv est de doubler la quote :



> nom.appli = test d''appli


Connaissez-vous une solution des gestion des quotes a travers le code de la jsp qui doit afficher cette information, sachant qu' indexOf("'") retourne -1...

Merci

----------


## Jidefix

Bonjour,
je ne vois pas le problme avec les quotes dans un fichier de properties? J'en utilise et d'un point de vue java, c'est trait comme n'importe quel autre caractre normal...
En JSP (donc HTML), si tu utilises des apostrophes dans des champs, tu peux les encadrer dans des guillemets:


```
<input value = "a'z'e'r">
```

D'ailleurs en rgle gnrale en HTML/javascript tu peux toujours encadrer les guillemet par des apostrophes et inversement, ce qui est trs pratique. Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser les tables de caractres HTML.

----------


## Rei Ichido

Le problme vient probablement de l'utilisation d'un ResourceBundle "avanc", qui gre par exemple les inclusions de paramtre dans ta chaine de caractre.

Ces petites choses utilisent la classe java.text.MessageFormat, qui supprime allgrement les "simple quote". Trois options :
- tu agrmentes tes fichiers properties ;
- tu changes de gestionnaire de ressources ;
- tu fais une surcouche de ton gestionnaire de ressource qui double les quote quand tu en as besoin.

----------


## Bezout

Idem je vois bien un truc avec un MessageFormat derrire  :;):

----------


## totoche

Bien vue Rei Ichido  ::ccool:: 


Je vais choisir l'option agrementer les properties
Cependant pour ma culture personnelle, qu'entends tu par 


> tu fais une surcouche de ton gestionnaire de ressource qui double les quote quand tu en as besoin


Le code tel qu'il est


```

```

Il faudrait que je modifie ainsi :


```

```

----------


## Rei Ichido

C'est typiquement a, oui  ::): 

En fait j'ai eu exactement le mme problme que toi avec un framework client. Et c'tait d'autant plus perturbant que a ne semblait pas systmatique. La rponse tait simple : leur couche faisait un appel au Bundle, en extrayait le message, et s'il y avait un argument  insrer, balanait le MessageFormat. Donc il fallait ne doubler les quotes que dans le cas du passage d'un argument.

----------


## OButterlin

Le mieux serait de passer pas StringEscapeUtils, tu le trouveras ici...

Ceci dit, il serait intressant de nous dire ce que tu utilises comme bibliothque de composants, avec struts-layout, il n'y a rien  faire pour les quotes, a fonctionne parfaitement.

----------


## totoche

D'aprs ce que je sais...

Il s'agit d'un framework dvelopp par open text, dans le cadre d'un de ses produits : Livelink Collections Server webtop. La distribution de Livelink Collections Server Webtop comprend une librairie fournie par com.oreilly.servlet.

----------

